#ubuntu-us-co 2012-03-02
<asdf__> hey uh
<asdf__> can you guys teach me how to hack into the mainframe?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-27
<system76chick> Hey everyone! How's it going?
<joey> aloha
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, Did you move ?  Saw you posted a pic for the snow from somewhere that was decidedly not longmont
<FunnyLookinHat> Morey, I think ?
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: That's in Longmont
<joey> FunnyLookinHat: Most of Morey is now Longmont at least
<joey> it's the northeast corner of Longmont
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-02-24
<Kromaz> good morning all
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-02-27
<zenadm1n> Hey guys. I'm a long-time debian/ubuntu user. I recently moved to Monument, CO.
<med_> welcome zenadm1n
<med_> lots of debianites in Northern Colorado
<med_> and one of the biggest in the Black Forest of CO.
<med_> (bdale garbee)
<med_> lots of ubuntu folks of course as well
<med_> including a handfull that work full time on Ubuntu
<med_> 3-4 in the channel atm.
<zenadm1n> I'm a RHEL sysadmin, but my first love is Debian.
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-02-28
<zenadm1n> What's going on in CO this weekend?
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-03-01
<zenadm1n> Happy Friday.
